# Client-Implementierung mit Authorisierung



## slater188 (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo Leutz,
ich bin blutiger Anfänger was NEtzwerkprogrammierung mit Java angeht, muss aber in diesem BEreich ein kleines Problem lösen. Ich habe die IP und den Port (3270) sowie einen Nutzeraccount. Wie kann ich mich an dem Server zu dem die IP Adresse gehört, anmelden?? Sprich wie kann ich dem Server meine Accountdaten schicken? Muss ich dazu die Klasse Socket erweitern? Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.

mfg
Michael


----------



## Ilja (28. Nov 2005)

du mußt mittels eines sockets zum server verbinden...
dann mußte wissen, wie du mit dem server kommunizieren kannst - welche befehle akzeptiert er, welche reihenfolge beim senden/empfangen muß der client befolgen!?

die sache mit dem socket findest du in den FAQ!

kannst du evtl posten, welcher server das ziel ist, falls nicht lokal!?


----------



## slater188 (28. Nov 2005)

OK, wenn ich folgendes versuche:

t = new Socket("172.22.129.11", 3270);

bekomme ich eine "Connection refused" bzw. "Connection timed out: connect" Meldung. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich einfach noch nicht rauskomme, da die edv mich eventuell erst noch frei schalten muss.

Edit1: Wo sende ich nun das Passwort an den Server? Das war auch in den FAqs nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Ilja (28. Nov 2005)

wahrscheinlich... allerdings kann ichs auch nicht testen, da ich über nen terminal im internet bin ^^


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Nov 2005)

> Edit1: Wo sende ich nun das Passwort an den Server? Das war auch in den FAqs nicht ersichtlich.


das ist unmöglich zu sagen: die Sockets in Java sind nur für das hin und herschicken von Bytes zuständig

welches Protokoll ein Serverprozess verwendet muss aus der Doku hervorgehen!


----------



## Ilja (28. Nov 2005)

was für ein server ist es denn?

mit telnet könnte es jemand rausfinden ^^

cmd öffnen -> telnet ip port


----------



## slater188 (28. Nov 2005)

Hallo,
ja der Server arbeitet auf dem 3270 Protokoll also auf Port 23 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Nov 2005)

Was ? 
Ich dachte Port 3270. Und ein Port hat nix mit nem Protokoll zu tun. Und wenn der Server auf 3270 lauscht, dann kann er nicht auch noch auf Port 23 arbeiten.

23 is telnet


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Nov 2005)

du meinst wohl ein 3270 Terminal?

sollte es doch im Netz genügen fertige Lösungen geben, auch in Java?


----------

